# faire long feu



## Aoyama

On connaît tous les deux expressions *faire long feu* et* ne pas faire long feu* , dont l'utilisation parfois erronée pose question.
Pour être simple, on trouve ces définitions :
_Faire long feu = Manquer son but _
_Ne pas faire long feu = Ne pas durer longtemps_
qui elles-mêmes ne font pas l'unanimité, surtout la deuxième.

J'entends hier sur une chaîne d'information, à propos d'une enquête menée en Italie concernant un crime commis en France : "cette piste n'a pas fait long feu", là où j'attendrais (?) "cette piste _a fait_ long feu" .

Qu'en pensez-vous ?​_
_


----------



## Punky Zoé

Peut-être cette piste *n'a-t-elle pas été suivie longtemps* parce qu'elle a fait long feu?


----------



## gigilafrancha

on dit 'faire long feu' à propos de fusées qui n'explosaient pas , on disait qu'elles faisaient long feu= elle n'a pas explosé = rater qqch (par extension)
ce premier sens est correct, en revanche c'est l'usage (erroné mais bon) qui  a consacré le 2è sens en langage courant voire familier, ne pas durer, ne pas réussir


----------



## Aoyama

Oui certes, l'histoire de la fusée. 
En fait c'était plutôt le fait que la _mèche_ s'éteignait avant d'arriver à la mise à feu. On parle aussi de _cartouche_ faisant long feu car la poudre étant humide l'explosion était trop faible pour faire partir la balle.
Le problème c'est que dans la logique de cette étymologie, *ne pas faire long feu* ne se justifie pas (à mon avis).


----------



## gigilafrancha

non justement ce n'est pas logique du tout, c'est l'usage qui l'emporte...l'expression est désuète, c'est un premier point, par ailleurs, on utilise la tournure négative pour évoquer quelque chose de négatif, d'un échec?...


----------



## Aoyama

> on utilise la tournure négative pour évoquer quelque chose de négatif, d'un échec?...


...mais l'expression (affirmative) a déjà le sens d'échec .
Et si on pousse plus loin le raisonnement (ce me semble) *faire long feu* signifie _ne pas arriver à allumer _. Quelle serait donc la forme négative de cette proposition _déjà_ négative ?


----------



## CABEZOTA

C'est comme cela que l'imaginaire collectif modifie le sens des expressions consacrées, dès lors que leur sens métaphorique cesse d'être transparent... Pensez aux coupes claires, coupes si importantes qu'elles éclaircissent la végétation d'une forêt, créant des clairières... avec l'effacement progressif de la métaphore sylvestre, n'est resté que le sens "sombre" en contradiction avec  le mot "clair", et progressivement l'usage transforme l'expression, qui tend à devenir "des coupes sombres" (dans le budget, les effectifs, que sais-je). Je ne doute pas que l'original finisse un jour par tomber dans l'oubli... 

J'imagine que l'expression "faire long feu" connaît la même évolution : exprimer l'idée de brieveté par une expression qui comprend le mot "long", c'est vouer presque à coup sûr cette expression à évoluer. C'est ce qui se passe : la métaphore originelle n'est plus comprise que des amoureux des dictionnaires de difficultés du français. Reste l'expression nue : ne pas durer longtemps devient alors logiquement "ne pas faire long feur", une métaphore claire se substituant alors à une métaphore incomprise. On pense à un feu allumé qui ne se maintient pas et s'éteint rapidement. Une logique remplace l'autre... Ce qui peut dérouter, c'est que du coup les deux expressions coexistent (temporairement?) et sont presque, pas exactement mais presque, synonymes - trop proches du moins pour qu'une opposition pertinente leur permette à toutes les deux de rivaliser dans notre langue très longtemps, à mon avis.

Evidemment cela suppose aussi une transition sémantique d'un expression à à l'autre, entre _faire long feu_ (ne pas aboutir, rater) et _ne pas faire long feu_ (ne pas durer), mais on voit bien que d'une acception à l'autre le passage est aisé:  ce qui rate ne dure pas... Au passage, on perd un des sens premiers de _faire long feu_, une des façons de ne pas réussir qui est... de traîner en longueur!

A propos de feu et de fautes, Besancenot craint qu'avec toutes ces poussées de fièvres nationalistes dans les partis de gouvernement, ce soit finalement un parti extrémiste qui "tire les marrons du feu" (il veut dire par là "tire tout le profit des efforts des autres", c'est-à-dire exactement le contraire de ce qu'il dit en réalité). La droite et la gauche tirent en fait les marrons du feu, se brûlant les doigts au passage, pour ledit parti extrémiste qui n'aura plus qu'à les déguster fin avril. Encore une expression devenue opaque et qui donne lieu à des malentendus...


----------



## itka

L'expression à la forme affirmative est désuète, mais pas l'autre.
"ne pas faire long feu" signifie "ne pas durer longtemps". Cela se dit couramment...


----------



## Aoyama

Cabezota a bien raison ...
Quant à 





> "ne pas faire long feu" signifie "ne pas durer longtemps". Cela se dit couramment...


tout est là, c'est courant mais abusif. Nous sommes d'accord que les glissements sémantiques sont légion, mais ici il semble que les avis soient (encore) partagés sur la justesse et "l'homologation" du glissement.
Même affaire pour les marrons ...


----------



## itka

Aoyama said:


> tout est là, c'est courant mais abusif.



Je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu appelles "abusif"... Une expression qui est acceptée et comprise par les locuteurs d'une langue ne peut être "abusive"...

Qu'elle soit le résultat d'un glissement de sens...oui, bien sûr... toutes les langues vivantes évoluent...


----------



## Aoyama

J'appelle "abusif" (terme de lexicologie) le fait de donner un sens à une expression qui est contraire au sens originel.
Il est, par contre, vrai que l'usage finit par primer. Fausses étymologies (ce que les anglo-Saxons appellent _folk etymology_), expressions détournées etc, d'accord ... Ici, je pense qu'on y est pas encore arrivés.


----------



## Agnès E.

Il semble que, tout simplement, cette expression a deux significations selon qu'elle est utilisée au sens affirmatif ou au sens négatif (ainsi que vous l'avez très clairement indiqué dans votre post d'ouverture, Aoyama), et qu'il faut l'accepter. Le débat n'existe même pas ! 

Il faut même aller plus loin : l'expression affirmative a pratiquement disparu du vocabulaire en usage, admettons-le... honnêtement, l'avez-vous souvent entendue ? Alors que la seconde, la négative, est employée quotidiennement.


----------



## FrançoisXV

ça n'a pas fait long feu = ça n'a pas duré longtemps dans le sens de: ça a été rapide (synonyme de: ça n'a pas traîné) me semble très correct, et est encore utilisé (pas tous les jours, c'est exact).


----------



## Aoyama

D'accord, mais alors peut-on dire qu'une "piste (pour découvrir un coupable) n'a pas fait long feu" ... ?
On sait très bien que cette expression est (trop) souvent employée sous sa forme négative (qui n'existait pas à l'origine). Cet emploi est critiqué. 

Quant à dire que 





> l'expression affirmative a pratiquement disparu du vocabulaire en usage, admettons-le...


, je ne serais pas si catégorique, le glissement de sens est récent.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Il me semble que l'on dit encore qu'une manoeuvre, un procédé, un piège ... a (ont) fait long feu.


----------



## Aoyama

Tout à fait, ce qui entrerait dans le registre de _piste _(qui a/aurait fait long feu = pas abouti).


----------



## itka

Je pense, comme François XV et Agnès, que bien peu de Français doivent aujourd'hui comprendre la forme affirmative de l'expression...(je ne parle pas des amoureux de la langue que nous sommes tous sur ce forum ! ). 
Au mieux, ils doivent en "reconstruire" le sens à partir de l'expression négative.

ne pas faire long feu : ne pas durer longtemps
donc : 
faire long feu : _*durer longtemps_, ce qui est faux, bien entendu


----------



## Druide au jardin

itka said:


> Je pense, comme François XV et Agnès, que bien peu de Français doivent aujourd'hui comprendre la forme affirmative de l'expression...(je ne parle pas des amoureux de la langue que nous sommes tous sur ce forum ! ).
> Au mieux, ils doivent en "reconstruire" le sens à partir de l'expression négative.
> 
> ne pas faire long feu : ne pas durer longtemps
> donc :
> faire long feu : _*durer longtemps_, ce qui est faux, bien entendu



Oui, et je pense que si je suis au militaire, je ne veux pas fait long feu         selons j'en ai de lieu pour se prend de l'abri...    et si plus de gens, et les jeunesses apprendents ces faits, excuse de mes erreurs de grammaire, ca fait bien...


----------

